# rifle?



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

hey im looking at the mossberg 100 ATR in .243 caliber. but i have some questions. could i use that for squirell hunting out here or would it be to much power? i hunt for the meat so i dont want to ruin to much of it. i know that i .22 is a good rifle and everything but i want more power behind the bullet. o and before i forgett is a .243 a rimfire or a center fire caliber.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I think the .243 would be too much for squirrel. Even if you use small bullets (60gr) they would do too much damage. I use mine with 100gr bullets to hunt deer in West Virginia. I'm not sure if it would even be legal to use a .243 in Ohio. It is a center-fire.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Its legal to varmint hunt with a centerfire in Ohio..way to much gun for squirrel hunting...I would suggest a 22 mag or 17 HMR if you want a little more ump behind it...but I would also suggest the 22LR if you want to preserve as much of the meat as possible...or maybe go for all head shots but the way those guys dance around that would be a tall task..good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## wvsportsman (Feb 21, 2006)

big fish, it sounds like you don't realize how far a bullit form even a 22 will travel. Smallmouth Crazy is right a 22 LR is plenty of gun for squirell hunting. I'm not trying to be critical of you, just want you to realize a 243 is way to much gun for safety sake for squirell hunting.. hunt safe


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Way too much gun for sq besides its illegal in ohio except for varmint hunting. If you are just wanting more power behind the bullet go with a 22 mag but IMO thats even too much power for sq hunting. It dosn't take all that much to knock a sq out of a tree. Just spend lots of time at the range. I have killed more sq than I can count with a 22LR. Cheap little guns and cheap to shoot.


----------



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

ok thanks everyone


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I will second the thought of practice and more practice with the rifle you choose..they are little guys so if you hit them good they are as good as done..my father years ago told me that he shot one with a 12 gauge...well he must have only sunk a couple pellets in him because even though he came tumbling out of the tree when my father went to pick him up the squirrel got the last laugh by nipping him in the finger...a friend of mine uses a CZ 22LR and drops them dead but he practices religously.


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

I use a single shot stevens .22 LR with a 3-9x simmons for my squirrel hunting after the leaves are mostly off of the trees. I like to shoot CCI standard velocity shells, as they make much less noise, and are plenty powerful. I have found that other squirrels don't even know that you have shot and you get more chances at other ones if you use standard Vel. They are hard to find in stores sometimes though. I would resight my gun in if I were to change from hi vel too. they shoot different. You don't need power you need accuracy.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

god way to much it will leave a quarter size hole or bigger i use a pellet gun or a 22 for squirl but if you want a good coyote gun buy it


----------

